# And more cast iron mig welding.



## aametalmaster (Jun 19, 2012)

I have been looking for odd cast iron parts to try this mig wire out on and my neighbor brought this old Ford tractor exhaust manifold over. It had a gasket leak and was wore pretty bad on the end. I ground it to shiney metal and put the wire to a test. 1 minute later i was done. No preheat just ran a simple bead for him to file flat. I used argon gas with the wire. I didn't get a pic of the finished part but he filed it flat and installed it back on the tractor and it worked perfect...Bob


----------



## xalky (Jun 23, 2012)

Looks real good. I don't have any cast to fix yet but its nice to know that there's some good wire out there to get the job done. It looks like it lays a real nice bead too.


----------



## davidh (Jun 23, 2012)

excellent, what is the product you used ?


----------



## xalky (Jun 23, 2012)

davidh said:


> excellent, what is the product you used ?


 Its here:http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/6713-More-cast-iron-mig-welding-Cast-bellhousing-fix


----------



## David (Jun 23, 2012)

Just curious Bob, on your first post you talked about pre-heating but you chose not to on the manifold.  Was there a reason for not doing so?  This looks like a good way to weld cast-iron.

Thanks
David


----------



## aametalmaster (Jun 23, 2012)

David said:


> Just curious Bob, on your first post you talked about pre-heating but you chose not to on the manifold.  Was there a reason for not doing so?  This looks like a good way to weld cast-iron.
> 
> Thanks
> David



I couldn't see heating it since it just was a cosmetic fix and not a crack. Plus it was pretty thin and heated right up when i started welding on it...Bob


----------

